# Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?



## Christine (21. Feb. 2010)

Hallo liebe Freunde der kleinen bunten Flitzer!

Mit dieser Frage beschäftige ich mich schon ein paar Tage - Friedhelm scheinbar auch:



toschbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Christine,
> sehr schön geworden Dein Teich!
> Wie geht es Deinen Notropis?



Meine Notropis lassen sich noch nicht blicken - ab und an sehe ich mal ein paar Goldelritzen und deine __ Moderlieschen. Der Rest hält sich versteckt.

Was machen Eure Notropis bzw. wie sind sie über den Winter gekommen?


----------



## toschbaer (21. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo,
Die Notropis die ich mit Dir und Hubertus gekauft habe, halten sich sehr bedeckt. 
Wenn sie noch leben,  sind sie wirkliche Versteckkünstler! Ich habe zwar ein Paar gesehen, aber die meisten haben wohl nicht überlebt- oder sie haben sich im Dschungel der Pflanzen und der noch verbliebenen Blätter dösen gelegt. 
Rechts in der Mitte unter den Pflanzen ist ein junger Koi zu sehen.
  Der zweite Koi und ein paar Notropis haben es vorgezogen in den Teich zu schwimmen..

Ich war ja vor 2 Wochen mal wieder bei Werner und habe mir 'nen Dutzend ausgewachsene Notropis gegönnt; was soll ich sagen: nach zwei Tagen hatten die ihr Hochzeitskleid übergestreift und Du kannst Dir vorstellen wie das aussah. (Leider keine Bilder) Man sollte wirklich öfters Bilder schießen.. 
Denke aber nicht, dass sie abgelaicht haben; und wenn, wird es wohl keine Nachzucht geben, denn die Koi lutschen, gründeln und fressen wie die "Wilden" als ob sie am nächsten Tag nichts mehr bekommen! Da hab' ich ganz schön zu tun, dass ich die Pflanzen im Becken auf dem Boden halte. 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## doh (22. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hi,
was das Thema betrifft müsst ihr mich bzw das Forum mal auf dem Laufenden halten.
Hatte mir auch überlegt ein paar Notropis von Werner zu gönnen, war mir aber noch nicht so sicher wie die guten über den Winter kommen. Hatte irgendwo auch gelesen, dass man sie eigentlich über den Winter reinholen sollte. Kann aber auch sein das ich nur Bullshit gelesen habe oder etwas falsch Verstanden habe.



________________________
Liebe Grüße
Marcel


----------



## toschbaer (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Da war ich doch zu sehr Pessimist!  
Heute hab ich 11 Notropis gesehen und die anderen werde ich auch noch entdecken. Das heißt für mich: Notropis sind winterhart, da der Teich auch nur eine Wassertiefe von 50cm hat und eine Sand-Kiesstärke von 10cm. Dazu kommt, das er durch Oberfächenwasser gespeist wird. Dies fließt durch ein Rohr (Biofilmdingsdarohr), das sogar teilweise frei liegt und das Wasser ist bestimmt nah am Aggregatzustand: fest! 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Christine (26. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hi,

also - jetzt wo die Eisschicht bis auf einen Rand ganz weg ist, konnte ich auch Fische sehen. Alle da - auch die Notropis. Ob jetzt  von jeder Art alle überlebt haben, konnte ich nicht sehen, aber es waren alle Sorten vorhanden. Aber am muntersten sind eindeutig die Goldelritzen und die __ Moderlieschen.


----------



## wp-3d (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Freunde der Notropis chrosomus  ( __ Regenbogenelritze, Regenbogen shiner, Blauflossenorfe, Perlmutfisch oder wie sie sonst noch bezeichnet werden),


heute an meinen noch zu 3/4 mit Eis bedeckten Teichen einige der Notropis gesichtet,
auch ein 2 cm langes Jungtier vom letzten Jahr konnte ich im Sonnenschein sehen.
Selbst im Filterteich der durch den 15 Meter Bachlauf extrem abgekühlt wird konnte ich zwei Notropis mit vielen Nachwuchskoi vom letzten Jahr entdecken.


Leider zeigen die Männchen bei tiefen Wassertemperaturen nicht ihr leuchtendes Blau und sind bei bewölktem Himmel genauso unscheinbar wie die Weibchen.


Ich hoffe das bei Euch, wie auch bei mir möglichst alle Notropis zum Frühjahr wieder zum Vorschein kommen.


----------



## HaMaKi (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

@ Blumenelse ..da kann ich Dir vollstens zustimmen.
Die __ Moderlieschen begannen sich nach dem langen Winter als Erste zu zeigen (und Nachwuchs in Mini-Format).
Aber gestern habe ich zum ersten Mal wieder unser Notropis gesichtet :freu Sie 'versteckten' sich zunächst noch unter unserer Bambusbrücke, waren dann später auch in anderen Bereichen des Teiches zu sehen.

@ Werner; Deine Notropis haben den Winter gut bei uns überstanden 

Gruß Marita


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Guten Morgen Ihr Notropis-Halter. 


Da die Notropis den kalten Winter anscheinend gut überstanden haben, hätte ich ein paar Fragen an Euch...

Was habt Ihr getan, damit sie gut über den Winter kommen ( Eisfreihalter, Teichheizung, ...)?
Brauchen diese Fische unbedingt eine Strömung im Teich bzw. sollte man filtern? 
Was füttert Ihr?


----------



## vision noisia (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo, 
meinen Notropis scheint es auch gut zu gehen . Hab zwar noch nicht alle gesehen aber auch noch keine Toten. Also ich habe keine besonderen Maßnahmen getroffen außer das ich die Pumpe und den Filter auch im Winter laufen lasse. Pumpe wird dann auf ca 40cm unter Wasserspiegel hochgeholt und das Wasser beruhigt in den Teich einlaufen lassen. Gruß Tom


----------



## goldfisch (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo,
N.lutrensis ist auch aktiv.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Christine (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hi,

nachdem bei dem tollen Wetter heute die __ Moderlieschen schon nach jedem Mückchen, dass sich aufs Wasser wagte, schnappten, hab ich mal eine Messerspitze Flocken auf den Teich gestreut. 

Ratet mal, wer als erster am Futtern war? Richtig - die Notropis-Bande  zusammen mit der von ihnen adoptierten etwas klein gebliebenen __ Goldelritze.


----------



## wp-3d (21. März 2010)

*Notropis chrosomus (  Regenbogenelritze ) sind über den Winter gekommen !!!*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab ich mal eine Messerspitze Flocken auf den Teich gestreut



Hallo Christine,

das war ein super Tipp, 
bisher konnte ich noch nicht viel sichten, doch nach der Flockenfuttergabe war das Zählen der Notropis nicht mehr möglich.

Selbst im Bachlauf wo ich dieses Jahr noch keine gesehen hatte, wuselte es plötzlich aus dem Pflanzendickicht.

Auch drei kleine Stifte (ca. 2cm) Teichnachzucht vom letzten Jahr haben sich blicken lassen.


----------



## wp-3d (28. März 2010)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus (  Regenbogenelritze ) sind über den Winter gekommen !!!*

Hallo,

habe heute ein paar Bilder gemacht und einen kleinen Trupp der Notropis mit der Cam. festhalten können.

Männchen zeigen noch keine Farbe, das Wasser ist noch zu kalt.


----------



## DaniJeep (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo!
Entschuldigt die kurze Zwischenfrage, aber ich habe mich total in diese kleinen Kerle verguckt. Könnt Ihr mir einen Tip geben, wo man Notropis bekommt?
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Tips!
LG Dani


----------



## Christine (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Dani,

Werner (WP-3d) züchtet die kleinen Kerlchen. Schick ihm doch mal eine PN.


----------



## vision noisia (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Frühlingsgefühle


----------



## wp-3d (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

die Männchen sind schon schön in Farbe.

Das Wasser ist warscheinlich wärmer als bei uns, meine fangen jetzt langsam an das Blau zu zeigen.

Waren Deine Notropis über Winter im Teich und sind noch alle da?


----------



## vision noisia (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Werner,
haben alle den Winter gut überstanden , obwohl der Winter ja sehr kalt und lange war und das Grundstück auch sehr frei liegt. (Bilder vom Teich gibt es in meiner Vorstellung)Hab mir auch zwischendurch echt Sorgen um die kleinen gemacht und mich um so mehr gefreut als sie alle wieder zum Vorschein kamen.
Die Kombination mit den __ Moderlieschen ist auch wirklich Klasse. Schwimmen gerne alle zusammen in einem Schwarm.
Gruß Tom


----------



## AxelU (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Meine Notropis sind alle gut über den WInter gekommen und schon recht kräftig gefärbt und werden vermutlich schon bald die Turtelei wieder anfangen. Da mein Teich auch im Winter per Heizung auf 10° bleibt, sind die wohl schon was früher dran, als in anderen Teichen.

Axel


----------



## GG aus GL (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte letzten Sommer auch einen Schwarm von 20 Tieren eingesetzt und die Notropis sind alle gut über den Winter gekommen!! Jetzt färben sich die Kleinen und ich kann schöne blaue Punkte im Teich zwischen den Kois sehen. Also der Winter war lang und kalt und ich behaupte mal..."die sind winterhart"

Toi Toi

Gerd


----------



## Doris (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallihallo

Dank Friedhelm und Blumenelse haben wir nun auch einen Schwarm Notropis.(Bei Friedhelm gesehen und mich sofort drin verguckt -  und mit Else und Huby  zu Werner gefahren). Unsere Notropis sind mittlerweile aus ihrem Plastikbehältnis in den Teich umgezogen und scheinen sich wohl zu fühlen. Als erstes umrandeten sie eine __ Krebsschere in der ein Frosch saß. Der hat ganz blöd geschaut... dachte wahrscheinlich es wären Marsmännchen oder so was ähnliches.


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Doris,

willkommen im Club  Ja - sie sind schon süß, die kleinen Marsmännchen


----------



## Doris (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

@ Else
Nun werden unsere Nachbarn nicht nur wegen unserer __ Frösche zu uns kommen, sondern auch um sich die kleinen putzigen Gesellen anzuschauen.
Heute Nachmittag kam eine Nachbarin und wollte wieder mal einen unserer Frösche kraulen und warf natürlich sofort einen Blick auf die Notropis die noch in der Tüte im Teich schwammen um sich an die Wassertemperatur zu gewöhnen.

Hier ein Bild von unseren kleinen Flitzern
 ​


----------



## Christine (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

:kopfratz Komisch Doris, genau so was hab ich auch heute in den  Teich schwimmen lassen


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Servus 

Habt Ihr wohl überlesen 



> Guten Morgen Ihr Notropis-Halter.
> 
> 
> Da die Notropis den kalten Winter anscheinend gut überstanden haben, hätte ich ein paar Fragen an Euch...
> ...



Würde mich auch brennend interessieren 

Danke im voraus


----------



## AxelU (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Die Tiere lieben Strömung über alles. Ihr natürliches Vorkommen sind kleinere Flüsse und Bäche. Was sie ganz und gar nicht lieben, sind hohe Temperaturen. Obwohl sie in meinem Tecih auch knapp 30° immer noch überstanden haben, nur eben ein bisschen ruhiger und nicht so quirlig wie normal.

Teicheizung ist nicht nötig. Den 1. Winter in meinem Teich haben sie noch komplett ohne Heizung überstanden, allerdings mit ganzjährig durchlaufender Pumpe und Filter. Also auch im Winter volle Strömung im Teich.

Sie sind extrem verfressen. Alles, was von oben kommt ist Futter. Sie springern nach Mücken und __ Fliegen. Zusatzfutter ist bei mir ganz normales Tetra Min, getrocknete Mückenlarven und alle Brotkrümel, die beim Frühstück am Teich anfallen. Gegrillte Hühnchen rupfe ich auch schon mal in sehr dünne Fasern von 1-2 cm Länge auseinader. Das ist dann ein Fest für alle Fische im Teich und besonders für die Notropis. 

Eigentlich also sehr __ anspruchslose Fische. Aber Achtung!! Wenn die Bedingungen in Ordnung sind, können das auch schon mal Vermehrungsmaschinen werden. 10-20 Elterntiere erzeugen dann locker 500 Jungfische. Die Jungen sind nicht sehr klever und dann leichte Beute für andere Fische und Tieren. Aber einige kommen immer durch.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Danke Axel ... 

Frage zum Filter: ein muß  bei einem Teich um die 7m³ und es wäre der einzige Besatz .....


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Servus Helmut,

bei 7000 l und ordentlicher Bepflanzung (davon geh ich bei Dir aus )  sehe ich kein "Muss" für einen Filter, wenn Du wirklich nur so ein paar __ Kleinfische halten willst.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Servus Elschen

Danke 

Aber Strömung ist ein muß 

Hätte diese Pumpe (6105.000) ins Auge gefaßt


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Ja - ohne Strömung geht gar nix - aber sind die denn für draussen geeignet


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hi Helmut,

es reicht auch so etwas http://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDetail.html?hk=WW4&insert=V0&WT.mc_id=Froog&productcode=571023 oder auch größer.

Ist für Teiche geeignet, haben in der Regel etwas längere Kabel und verbrauchen nicht sehr viel Strom.

Viele Teichfische kommen aus Bächen und Flüssen, können aber auch ohne Strömung gut in Sauerstoffreichen Teichen leben, aber viele lieben die Strömung auch die Koi.

Bisher dachte ich, die Notropis laichen nur in der Strömung, diese haben sie mir in letzter Zeit widerlegt.

Wie und Wo ein Notropis im letzten Winter überlebt hat werde ich hier nicht schreiben, das würde keiner Glauben und ich möchte keinen zu etwas ermutigen was an Tierquälerei grenzt.

Ich kann nur sagen, sie sind sehr hart im Nehmen.


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Servus Elschen

Bedingt ja ..... wenn man sie vor Feuchtigkeit schützt, betrifft ja nur das Netzteil ....
würde sich bei mir ohne Probleme machen lassen.

Was mir an den Pumpen gefällt, sie sind klein, werden mit Niederspannung betrieben und lassen sich hervorragend wegtarnen....


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Danke Werner 

Versendest du auch nach Österreich


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Danke Werner
> 
> Versendest du auch nach Österreich



Hi Helmut,

zur Zeit wegen der Temperaturen nichts.

nur Selbstabholung, kann ja nicht weit sein, hatten schon einen Selbstabholer aus Österreich

Versand kommt sehr teuer, hatten wir auch schon an einen Landschaftsgärtner in den Tiergarten Schönbrunn, der hatte bessere Konditionen durch den Tierpark.
siehe Eintrag 34: http://www.wp-3d.de/kommentare_lesen.html

ob der Gernot das noch einmal machen kann


----------



## Digicat (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Servus Werner

War von mir eher prophylaktisch gefragt ... 

Jetzt muß einmal der Teich fertig werden, bepflanzt sein und dann sehen wir sowieso erst im nächsten Jahr weiter.

Vielleicht kannst im nächsten Jahr zum FTT kommen (wenn er denn statt findet) und wir machen dann dort die Übergabe  

Und Danke für die Info mit dem Tiergarten Schönbrunn ....


----------



## AxelU (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

@Werner

Wenn man Dir an die Mailadresse, die auf Deiner Webseite (www.wp-3d.de) angegeben ist, eine Mail schickt, bekommt man nie eine Antwort.

Axel


----------



## wp-3d (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*



AxelU schrieb:


> @Werner
> Wenn man Dir an die Mailadresse, die auf Deiner Webseite (www.wp-3d.de) angegeben ist, eine Mail schickt, bekommt man nie eine Antwort.
> Axel



Hi Axel,

das ist die Website von meinem Sohn auch seine Mailadresse.

Kann sein das er von einem unbekannten Axel mit Du angeschrieben wurde und dieses als Spam angesehen hat.

Habe ihn angesprochen, er konnte sich aber an keinen Axel erinnern.

Es wurde mir mit Schichtarbeit alles zu viel, daher hat mein Sohn der auch das Gewerbe und Sachkundenachweis hat, den Handel übernommen.

Bei Interesse hier im Forum gebe ich weiterhin Informationen und vermittel wenn es gewünscht ist.

Es ist ja noch mein Hobby das sich in meiner Forumszeit doch etwas ausgeweitet hat.


----------



## wp-3d (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis chr.(  Regenbogenelritze) über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Notropis Halter,


ich möchte das alte Thema wieder einmal hervor holen.

Die Rainbow Shiner schwärmen wieder und die ersten Männchen zeigen in der Sonne schon etwas Farbe.


Auch Darter, Springbarsche (Etheostoma spectabile) wuseln durch die Teiche, 
sogar in den Karpfenteich sind sie gewandert und in verschiedenen Altersstufen zu beobachten.


.


----------



## AxelU (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Meine Notropis sind hervorragend durch den Winter gekommen. Meine Panzerwelse übrigends auch!! Die Panzerwelse sind jetzt das 3. Jahr im Teich und jetzt schon putzmunter. Nur vermehren tun sie sich nicht. Oder sie vermehren sich doch, aber die gefräßigen Notropis lassen nichts durchkommen. Die Notropis sind inzwischen die Hauptfische in meinem Teich und haben gegen alles andere gewonnen. Auch die Goldelritzen konnten sich nicht gegen sie durchsetzen und sind inwischen alle aus Altersgründen verschwunden. Von den unzähligen Brütungen der Goldelritzen sind in 3 Jahren nur 2 Jungfische durch gekommen und das langte nicht für eine dauerhafte Population im Teich. 

Die Notropis vermehren sich das ganze Jahr über mehr als reichlich. Ich habe im Moment sogar Jungfische von nur ca. 1-1,5 cm Länge im Teich. Die müssen eigentlich erst ziemlich am Ende von 2011 geschlüpft sein, sonst wären die größer. Trotzdem haben die den Winter überstanden.

Ich glaube übrigends, dass die Notropis bei uns früher oder später auch in freier Natur vorkommen werden. Mit Sicherheit ist inzwischen das eine oder anderer Exemplar in irgendwelchen Naturgewässern entsorgt worden, wie so mancher anderer Aquariumfisch auch. Und nach meinen Erfahrungen bin ich ziemlich sicher, dass die Ihren Platz in unseren Gewässern finden und halten werden. Ob sie andere Fische schädigen oder vielleicht sogar eine Bereicherung sein werden muss man da abwarten.

Axel


----------



## jenso (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Wir haben zur Zeit noch 7 Jungfische und etwa gleich viele erwachsene von den Goldelritzen. Der Sonnenbarsch scheint sich nicht für die kleinen zu interessieren, wie auch nicht für die kleinen __ Moderlieschen oder die erwachsenen __ Molche. Ich glaube der ist auf Insektendiät. Die erwachsenen Goldelritzen haben nun die zwei Jahre voll und werden wohl nicht mehr lange leben. Wir haben uns als zusätzliche Fischart auch die Notropis aus geguckt.  Warten aber erst einmal noch auf etwas höhere Temperaturen.
@Werner wir wohnen nicht sooo weit von euch entfernt und ihr werden dann im Mai sicher von uns hören. Wir denken, dass zusammen mit den Moderlieschen 10 erwachsene Fische eine nette Gruppe bilden.
Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## LotP (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Letztes Jahr 15 Notropis (rainbow) bei Werner gekauft.
1 ist letzten Herbst gestorben, hab ich tot im Filter gefunden.
Nach diesen Winter noch mal einen Verlust im Filter gefunden.

Die restlichen 13 Stück ziehen jedoch glücklich ihre Bahnen


----------



## wp-3d (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Axel,

bevor Du hier alles verallgemeinerst, erwähne immer das Du ein Tierversuchsbecken mit Heizung betreibst. 

Wie hast Du den verfressenen Raubfischen beigebracht alles weg zu fressen, 
die eigenen  Nachkommen aber zu verschonen. 

erklär doch bitte einmal wieso in dem Video die frisch geschlüpften kaum sichtbaren Zwerggarnelen ungestört aufwachsen. 
In einem Guppybecken hätten sie keine Chance.
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uSihea1sKg&feature=youtu.be[/yt]

Eine Überpopulation im normalen Gartenteich wird es kaum geben, da nur sehr wenige ihren Teich heizen. 
Es sei denn es handelt sich um einen beheizten Koiteich, hier schlürfen die Koi die Eier der Notropis schneller weg wie sie gelegt werden können.

In meinen Teichen, es sind 3 unterschiedliche Gewässer konnte ich dieses Jahr erst ein Jungtier vom letzten Jahr entdecken.
Von Überpopulation kann ich nicht schreiben.

Bei Tieren die von irgendwelchen Idioten in natürlichen Gewässern ausgesetzt werden sehe ich noch weniger eine Verbreitung.

Der ausgewachsene Notropis könnte es überleben, aber für Nachwuchs sehe ich keine Chance.
Die Eltern betreiben keine Brutpflege und überlassen es grösseren Fischen in ihren Heimatgewässern, diese gibt es in Europa noch nicht.
Jede Schnecke ist schon ein potentieller Feind und hat mir schon ganze Gelege weg gefressen. 

Zum anderen sind unsere Sommer zu kurz und Naturgewässer allgemein kühler als unsere Gartenteiche.

ps. unsere Etheostoma werden bis 9 cm und passen so auch nicht in dein Beuteschema 
und schon gar nicht in deinen Versuchsteich.


@ Jens,

der Notropis chrosomus ist eigendlich keine __ Elritze, diese Bezeichnung wurde einmal von irgendeinen in den Raum geworfen und hat sich jetzt so eingebürgert.


.


----------



## Philipp (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hey zusammen

Ich habe gestern in der Zoohandlung Kardinalsfische geholt (6 Stück), im Aquarium daneben gab es 5 Notropis -> hab ich sie gleich mitgekauft und danach in den Teich gesetzt. Sie schwammen schon ein bischen herum, aber die Kardinälchen sieht man zumindest momentan shcon öfters. Die können sich jetzt jedenfalls mal an Mückenlarven vollfressen, Trockenfutter bekommen sie heute mal versuchsweise ein bischen.

Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## AxelU (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Werner,

meine Heizung ist erst 1 Jahr nach den Notropis in den Teich gekommen. Das 1. Jahr haben die also komplett ohne Heizung im Teich überstanden und das war ein verdammt kalter Winter, auch hier im bergischen Land. Dazu ist mein Teich nur 80 cm tief, was für eine Überwinterung auch nicht gerade eine optimale Tiefe ist. Von daher glaube ich schon, dass die Notropis in unseren Breitengraden die Winter in Naturgewässern überstehen können. 

Ich weiß nicht ob die Notropis die Gelege der anderen Fische wirklich gefressen haben. Ich konnte nur beobachten, dass die Goldelritzen unter ihren Laichsteinen schon eine Menge Probleme mit den Notropis hatten. An einer Steinseite haben die 3 Notropis verjagt und an der anderen Seite sind 5 Notropis während dessen unter die Steine geschwommen.

Alles nur Beobachtungen, die nichts beweisen aber einiges vermuten lassen.

Die Vermehrungsrate der Notropis ist gigantisch. Die kümmern sich überhaupt nicht um ihre Brut aber legen anscheinend so viele Eier, dass das auch gar nicht nötig ist. Eigentlich konnte ich bei den Notropis im vorigen Jahr keinerlei Laichpause erkennen. Das Laichen fing irgenwann im Mai/Juni an und ging ohne Unterbrechung bis in den Oktober hinein. Die Jungfische im Teich konnte ich nicht mehr zählen. Es waren aber mindestens 200-500 Fischchen. Und da waren es nur 15 Altfische, die das fertig gebracht haben. Jetzt habe ich ein Mehrfaches davon im Teich. Ich schätze mal so gute 30-40 Tiere sind dieses Jahr laichfähig. Dazu kommen noch bestimmt 50-80 Jungtiere, die gerade mal 1-2 cm lang sind. Irgendwann sind auch die laichreif. 

Die Notropis sind in meinen Augen einfach ziemlich dumme Vermehrungskünstler. Die stecken ihre __ Nase überall rein, auch da, wo es ungesund ist. Die sind regelmäßig im Filter und finden nicht mehr raus. Die springen in den Skimmer. Die knabbern dem Frosch am Maul rum, bis sie gefressen werden. Ja, die verhedern sich sogar in Fadenalgenpolstern, weil da was fressbares drinnen ist und kommen nicht mehr raus (habe ich hier schon mal geschildert). Ich habe gesehen, wie ein Notropis versucht hat eine Wespe am Teichrand anzuknabbern, was die sich auch nicht hat gefallen lassen. Ob ein Wespenstich für einen Fisch gesund ist und ob der das überstanden hat, weiß ich nicht. Aber trotz all diesen ungesunden Problemen vermehren die sich ohne Unterbrechung in erschreckenden Raten.

So langsam mache ich mir Gedanken, wie ich die Notropis ein bisschen einbremsen kann. Vielleicht einen Fisch dazu setzen, der wiederum die Notropis Jungen oder den Laich frisst?? Aber welchen Fisch?? Der soll ja nicht die Notropis ausrotten. Die sollen im Teich die Hauptfische bleiben, nur eben nicht ganz so viele. Außerdem ist da mein selbst gesteckte Größengrenze von 4-6 cm für die Fische. Was größeres öchte ich nicht haben. Der Teich ist eigentlich mein Aquarium nur eben nach draussen verlegt.

Na ja, vielleicht ziehe ich auch mal durch die Zoohandlungen und frage, ob die mir ein paar abnehmen. Die werden ja immer noch zu recht hohen Preisen gehandelt. 

Axel


----------



## AxelU (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*



Philipp schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern in der Zoohandlung Kardinalsfische geholt (6 Stück) ...... aber die Kardinälchen sieht man zumindest momentan shcon öfters


Hast Du die in den Teich getan?
Ist das nicht ein bisschen früh? Kardinälchen sind zwar (beinahe) Kaltwasserfische, aber die kommen bei den Zoohandlungen aus jahrelanger Warmwasserhaltung und Zucht und reagieren auf die plötzliche Temperaturabsenkung mitunter sehr empfindlich. Und die nächsten Tage soll es wieder kalt werden. Gewöhnt man sie langsam an die Kälte, dann sind es wunderschöne Teichfische und können bis weit in den Herbst im Teich gehalten werden. Erst bei richtig heftigem Frost müssen die raus. Es gibt sogar glaubhafte Berichte im Internet von Kardinälchen, die in kleinen Becken vergessen wurden und einzelne Winter (vermutlich relativ milde Winter) im Freien putzmuntern überstanden haben. Meine Kardinälchen haben den 1. Winter nicht überstanden. Das war der Winter in dem meine Heizung dummerweise genau an dem kältesten Tag ausgefallen war. 

Axel


----------



## Philipp (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hey Axel

Ich hab den Beutel mit den Fischen für eine Stunde ins Wasser gelegt, damit die Temperatur nach unten kommen kann. Danach sind die Fische im Teich ganz munter umhergeschwommen, auch nach 3 Stunden zeigten sie keine "Lähmungserscheinungen". Sehr kalt ist das Wasser auch nicht mehr, ich schätze über 10°C sind es mit Sicherheit, muss mir aber noch ein Thermometer holen. Der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 80cm tief - ohne Heizung, überwintern sollen die auch im Teich. Mal schauen, ob es klappt

Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## Christine (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*



Philipp schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob es klappt



Falscher Ansatz Philipp. Du vergißt, daß du mit Lebewesen rum experimentierst. :evil


----------



## Christine (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Axel,

bei mir ist es ganz andersrum. Mein Teich ist kälter als Deiner und ich haben nur noch einen 100 Watt-Heizer im Einsatz, um ein Loch freizuhalten.

Alle sind gut über den Winter gekommen.

Die Notropis chrosomus sind zwar fleissig dabei, aber Jungtiere waren nicht zu verzeichnen.
Die Pimephales promelas vermehren sich und sind auch über den Winter gekommen. 
Die __ Moderlieschen haben sowieso keine Probleme.
Die Phoxinus phoxinus haben sich sehr gut vermehrt und dominieren inzwischen den Teich.
Die Bitterlinge haben den Winter alle gut überstanden, haben aber trotz heftiger Muschelbewachung auch keine Jungtiere.
Wobei ich den Verdacht habe, daß die Phoxinus nicht ganz unschuldig daran sind, daß die Vermehrungsrate so im Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## Philipp (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*



Philipp schrieb:


> Der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle 80cm tief - ohne Heizung, überwintern sollen die auch im Teich.



Da ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen - er ist an der tiefsten Stelle bei komplettem Füllvolumen um die 90cm Tief, ich muss mal nachmessen.

Grüsse, Philipp


----------



## wp-3d (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Axel,

denk doch einmal ein bisschen weiter und verunsichre nicht andere Teich-besitzer,
deine Aussage der Überpopulation geht schon langsam im Netz umher.

Der ausgewachsene N. Chrosomus ist unumstritten winterhart und dies hat sich in den letzten Jahren in vielen Teichen gezeigt.

Nur Jungtiere haben kaum eine Chance, daher empfehle ich ab Spätsommer keine Tiere unter 4 cm in den Teich zu setzen.

In deinem Teich mit Heizung kennen die Jungtiere keinen richtigen Winter, 
sobald es unter eine bestimmte Temperatur kommt schaltet bei Dir die Heizung ein und die Tiere können sich in unmittelbarer Umgebung der Heizung bei 20-30°C im kältesten Winter wohlfühlen.

Dein Problem lässt sich sehr schnell beheben, 
nimm die Kälte empfindlichen Tiere mit Heizung aus dem Teich und in Zukunft musst Du keine Horrormeldungen von Überpopulation der Notropis chrosomus in den Foren verbreiten. 


.


----------



## AxelU (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Werner,

sorry, aber was Du schreibst stimmt vorne und hinten nicht.

Meine Notropis haben 1 harten Winter ohne jegliche Heizung hinter sich. Von dem 1. Wurf aus dem Jahr sind auch Jungtiere durch genau den Winter ohne Heizung gekommen.

Meine Heizung ist eine Durchflussheizung, die hinter dem Filter im Ablaufrohr sitzt. Da gehen auch im Winter mehrere 1000 ltr. pro Stunde durch. Da kann sich schon von der Strömung her kein Fisch im Winter dran kuscheln und es 20-30° warm haben. Außerdem kommt das Wasser bei der Pumpleistung und 1,5 KW hinten einfach nur ein kleines bisschen wärmer raus, als es vorne rein geht. Die Heizung ist auf 4 Grad eingestellt und sorgt so einfach nur dafür, dass der Bachlauf und die Mitte des Teiches immer eisfrei sind. Die Ränder sind hingegen, wie bei anderen Teichen auch zugefroren.

Die Heizung sorgt inzwischen nur noch dafür, dass in meinem Teich jeder Winter zwar ein richtiger Winter ist, aber eben ein ziemlich milder Winter. In diesem Winter war die Heizung auch nur an ganz wenigen Tagen überhaupt im Heizmodus.

Ich habe mir meine Notropis aus ganz unterschiedlichen Quellen zusammen gekauft. Ich hatte Anfangs auch einige Verluste, weil eine Menge Notropis im Zoohandel vermutlich schon aus warm gehaltenen und warm überwinterten Massen-Nachzuchten kommen. Ich habe im Internet Fotos von Notropis Nachzuchten gesehen mit mehreren 100 oder sogar 1000 Tieren in einem 200-300ltr. Aquarium im warmen Keller oder der warmen Garage. Da hstanden dan Temperaturempfehlungen von nicht unter 10° usw. dabei. Natürlich ist dabei die "verkaufbare" Ausbeute an Fischen wesentlich größer, als bei einer echten Freilandnachzucht, bei der es von 500 Jungtieren nur 10-20 in das nächste Frühjahr schaffen. Und bei damals über EUR 20,-pro Tier ist das schon ein Unterschied von mehreren 1000 Euro. Die Notropis, die ich jetzt im Teich habe sind ausschließlich Nachkommen der Fische, die den 1. Winter unter einer gut 10cm starken Eisdecke überstanden haben und vermutlich auch schon Nachkommen der Fische, die den 1. Winter als 2 cm lange Jungtiere an genau der gleichen Stelle überstanden haben. Diese Tiere haben auch den Totalausfall der Heizung im 2. Winter schadlos überstanden mit Nachttemperaturen bei uns von unter -20° und das direkt an mehreren Nächten hintereinander genau, als die Heizung kaputt war.

Die Notropis sind für mich in hiesigen Breitengraden völlig winterfest. Zumindest die Notropis, die ich im Teich habe. Es soll da ja, je nach Herkunftsgebiet, auch ziemliche Unterschiede geben. Amerika ist groß mit einem weiten Klimabereich.

Axel


----------



## Christine (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Nur mal so nebenbei - wenn ich in meinen Teich schaue, der an zwei Stellen, dort wo Strömung ist, offen ist  -  was sehe ich da? 

Richtig: Die Notropis hängen in der Strömung ca. 10 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. 

Die anderen Fische lassen sich nicht blicken.


----------



## Plätscher (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Hallo Christine,

das du jetzt in diesem Thread schreibst, bedetutet das das der Winter vorbei ist.


----------



## Christine (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Wie sind Eure Notropis über den Winter gekommen?*

Nein, ist leider nur ein Zwischenbericht


----------

